# Anyone else experiencing battery issues after root?



## carbanm (Jul 3, 2011)

So I rooted yesterday with the v5 version of the one click tool basically the moment I found out it was possible, then deleted all the trash apps(verizon stuff, cityID, built in skype and swype). I have the extended battery, so I'm used to leaving the phone not charging overnight on my bedside table, but this morning, something strange happened.

For the first time, I went to use my phone in the morning, and it was 100%, completely dead, which is strange, since last night it was completely charged before I went to sleep.

Basically, anyone else experiencing strange battery issues since rooting the D3? or know what may have caused this?


----------



## slow88lx (Jun 7, 2011)

Nothing adverse here. I'm thinking your phone got a lot more play yesterday.

Also the only way your story makes sense it to tell us "my phone was at 40% like every night, only last night it died, which it's never done". If you went to bed at 15% I would maybe expect it do die over 8-9 hours.


----------



## carbanm (Jul 3, 2011)

Sorry, forgot to mention that I had charged the phone to 100% before unplugging it and going to sleep


----------



## gatzbyrico (Jul 2, 2011)

I have.

My battery lasts way to long now with all the crap removed.


----------



## slow88lx (Jun 7, 2011)

carbanm said:


> Sorry, forgot to mention that I had charged the phone to 100% before unplugging it and going to sleep


Settings > Applications > Battery Use

What used all the battery?

Also try Task Manager, is something running or using a shit ton of CPU %?


----------



## militant (Aug 26, 2011)

It's weird you mentioned it. I didn't delete anything but I froze a lot of the bloat and bullshit apps, and I've noticed a decline in battery life. Normally 2 hours from 100% leaving the phone un touched puts me at 97-96%. Just now I took it off at 100% took a nap for 2 hours, woke up to the phone at 91% instead of the usualy 96-97. Hoping my battery stats are just a bit off and it'll adjust.


----------



## carbanm (Jul 3, 2011)

Cell standby is at 32 %, phone idle at 28%. I plan on charging it again tonight before going to bed to see if similar occurs. It may just be the motorola battery manager being retarded, but I'm not certain. I may wipe battery stats and see if that's any solution if it does repeat tonight.


----------



## carbanm (Jul 3, 2011)

Follow up: last night went to sleep with the battery at 20%, woke up 8 hours later at 15%  looks like it was a fluke


----------



## DaSnOoTeRKiNG (Aug 26, 2011)

*bump*


----------



## slow88lx (Jun 7, 2011)

carbanm said:


> Follow up: last night went to sleep with the battery at 20%, woke up 8 hours later at 15%  looks like it was a fluke





DaSnOoTeRKiNG said:


> *bump*


This has to be the worst bump in the history of bumps. There is so much placebo effect when it comes to battery life. In the days following rooting your phone are you not playing with it more often, installing new apps, etc?


----------



## sheldoneous (Jun 6, 2011)

Can I ask what is the point of unplugging at night anyway?..


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Use SetCPU to create profiles to save battery. Underclock the CPU when the screen is off and when the battery is low, for example.


----------

